# Standing up from guard



## Andrew Green (Nov 12, 2006)

> A quick clip on three methods I use to stand up from guard - two from butterfly guard, one from spider guard. Can be used for either BJJ or MMA. Apologies for poor sound quality.



[yt]dEFse1oHvZk[/yt]


----------



## donna (Nov 12, 2006)

Some good moves, Thanks for sharing. I like that last roll out technique.


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the techniques, I liked the second move which involved the "gable grip" on opponents back, where you rock you leg out so you can post up. Good stragety, I am going to try that this week. I will let you know how that turns out.


----------

